# fishing spots close to Baltimore?



## chum_bucket (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a thing for cheap tackle. dunno why. 
anyways, I landed the mother of all cheap tackle a couple nights ago trolling for a bargain on a rod-reel combo on amazon.com. 
an 8' shakespeare alpha bigwalmart combo for 15 bucks after a mail-in rebate and free shipping. after months of waiting, i finally have a rod that's a decent enough size to cast off of a pier. I've given ft smallwood and point lookout a visit when I was just crabbing, but i'm sort of short on time this summer, and would like a closer place to fish. are there any nice spots closer to baltimore (other an spsp)?


----------



## poppopbr (May 28, 2010)

chum_bucket said:


> I have a thing for cheap tackle. dunno why.
> anyways, I landed the mother of all cheap tackle a couple nights ago trolling for a bargain on a rod-reel combo on amazon.com.
> an 8' shakespeare alpha bigwalmart combo for 15 bucks after a mail-in rebate and free shipping. after months of waiting, i finally have a rod that's a decent enough size to cast off of a pier. I've given ft smallwood and point lookout a visit when I was just crabbing, but i'm sort of short on time this summer, and would like a closer place to fish. are there any nice spots closer to baltimore (other an spsp)?



This is just my opinion, but I like Ft. Smallwood. Much closer than Sandy Point. Easy access from 695. Nice pier


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

juss to tell ya u dont need a big rod to cast off a pier i go to downs park and catch fish on ultralight gear. u only need big rods for surf fishing and ive gone as little as a 6 ft med heavy and caught fish in the surf on it.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Ditto on Ft. Smallwood...real nice spot.

MYT


----------



## jplikewoah (Jun 22, 2010)

There's also downs park in pasedena very close from ft. smallwood. Also have a fishing pier, nice place


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

thas the spot i was tlkin bout. lots of perch (some nice ones mixed in) blues rock and spot. ive even caught a keeper flounder outta there on a grass shrimp and ultralight rod.


----------



## chum_bucket (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the recommendations, everyone!
Ft smallwood is a fun pier, but I was curious to know if there were others, for a change of scenery, or if the pier is slow and I need a back-up plan.
I've only been able to crab off of them at the moment because the only other set-up I have is an 8lb bass rig! I'm looking forward to doing some fishing.
I'm going to check out downs park on a couple days.


----------



## chum_bucket (Jun 21, 2010)

chum_bucket said:


> thanks for the recommendations, everyone!
> Ft smallwood is a fun pier, but I was curious to know if there were others, for a change of scenery, or if the pier is slow and I need a back-up plan.
> I've only been able to crab off of them at the moment because the only other set-up I have is an 8lb bass rig! I'm looking forward to doing some fishing.
> I'm going to check out downs park on a couple days.


i suppose that should say, fishing waters further out than 25- 50 ft off the pier, which is as far as my little ultra light will go.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

north point sp has got perch, catfish, bluefish and stripers


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

i have fished at Ft. Smallwood as well, but no luck catching anything over there. What bait do you guys use? bloodworm, squid?


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

My buddy went there last night while I went to Solomons pier. He caught one catfish and a lots of perches using night crawlers.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the same Shakespeare as you do besides it's a 7 & 9 footer. They are perfect for the pier. I only use about 12 to 15 pound test and you can get a nice cast out there. I caught the 9 footer on sale for $13 and have used it fir 3 years. Caught some nice Rick with it as well.


----------



## poppopbr (May 28, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> I have the same Shakespeare as you do besides it's a 7 & 9 footer. They are perfect for the pier. I only use about 12 to 15 pound test and you can get a nice cast out there. I caught the 9 footer on sale for $13 and have used it fir 3 years. _*Caught some nice Rick with it as well.*_


So, did Rick get mad when you did this?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hahahahaha my bad Pop. Y'all know I meant ROCK


----------



## chum_bucket (Jun 21, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> I have the same Shakespeare as you do besides it's a 7 & 9 footer. They are perfect for the pier. I only use about 12 to 15 pound test and you can get a nice cast out there. I caught the 9 footer on sale for $13 and have used it fir 3 years. Caught some nice Rick with it as well.


I snagged mine on a sale too! 15 bucks after the mail-in rebate. 
I'm gonna try heading over to Downs Park on Monday, it sounds like I can also use my ultralight out there as well. 
I'm gonna try using some fishbites bloodworms out there. never used the stuff before. I'll write up a report if I make it out!


----------

